# Golden Guernsey Goats!



## sweethomefarm (Oct 4, 2010)

lots of folks here in Washington State flocking to buy them......

paying large sums of money-----


I say how to make a small fortune in Golden Guernsey goats.....start with

a large one.................hmmmmm food for thought! onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm...you might be right on the food for thought...LOL :laugh:

Pretty goats and interesting breed.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Guernsey


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they are very pretty goats!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I've always wanted a Golden Guernsey


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There was a gal I met that had a small herd of them in WA...that was a probably 5 years ago, but she was telling me all about them. They sound like such a neat breed. I lost her contact info. though.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like Poppy Patch may be getting into these goats....


----------



## sweethomefarm (Oct 4, 2010)

:think: ..... designer goats soon to follow :whatgoat:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I love the rust color. Milk's supposed to be good too.


----------



## DeGarmom (Nov 3, 2014)

I now have 3 unrelated Golden Guernsey Goats purchased this summer. They are very sweet, docile, and quiet goats. The male is a love bug, they girls are fairly shy, but all are very gentle. Mine are more on the blonde side of the color range. We should have kids in the spring. I sought them out them because they are at the small end of "standard", they require very little grain compared to other dairy goats, and the reports I have seen as far as milk production and flavor are all good. I hope to make a good impact on the breed, making them a little more readily visible in the upper Midwest. (I have been looking for 3 years and have only come across mention of 1 doe aside from mine). I am rather new to goats, but I love them already!


----------

